# New Drywall Tools



## TerryMc (Feb 27, 2015)

Currently hanging around 100 sheets (4000sqft) in a log vacation house.

Not a drywall finishing pro but am a competent hawk and trowel finisher (though slow now), had worked in that trade years ago.

The place I am working on is a long way from home and I am working on it mainly weekends, and I am running short on time before permits expire. Job is not overly complicated, only the basement has a drywall ceiling, though it has many transitions to wood that will be fussy to finish. Planed on using paper faced metal bead on all transitions (inside and outside corners, with bullnose outside, and quite a bit of L-trim). Probably 1600 or so lin ft of assorted bead.

I'm fine with hand finishing but hope some finishing tools may save me some precious time.

Looking for advice on what semi automatic tools might give me the best bang for the buck in terms of speed and quality. Have looked at a tube set (Can Am Basic tool kit) and maybe a flat box. 

Does a flat box make any sense if I have never used one?
Would I have to use a pump to fill it?

Tools will get used in the future, but I also don’t want to spend more time learning on this project then it would save me.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a remodeler but do a lot of drywall.I would just finish the 100 sheets by hand.There is a learning curve to all the tools and the mud has to be mixed correctly.
Had a guy go fill up a mud box for me the the other day and he had the mud to stiff .I did two small rooms by hand while he was trying to straighten it out.
I only use paper tape on IS corners no bead and hate that paper faced metal OS bead.
There will be someone with more experience along to tell me I'm wrong shortly.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

the boxes and pumps have to be cleaned which also takes time on smaller jobs ,and they do take some practice time. I have got out my knives on smaller jobs and left them in the trailer by the time you mix the mud fill the pump and clean everything up you can have a smaller job done plus the cost to buy I wouldn't unless you have a bunch to do coming up. I do my own drywall but now its just on remodels.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

First off welcome to CT, C/k out AMES (google) they rent drywall tools you may have one local, They also sell tools and train you to use the Tape Tech stuff.
The best tool i ever bought for drywall Porta Cable 7800 series pole sander and vac, Ames rent these.
Maybe the best tool to rent right now is another pair of hands, 100 sheets is really not a lot


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

TerryMc said:


> Currently hanging around 100 sheets (4000sqft) in a log vacation house.
> 
> Not a drywall finishing pro but am a competent hawk and trowel finisher (though slow now), had worked in that trade years ago.
> 
> ...


36''tube/3'' flusher and pole/8'' fatboy and handle/bucket piston/stilts/banjo and change to tt and ff
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-bead-6194/index2/
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/change-over-trim-tex-4552/
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/how-ice-pumps-his-mud-4893/


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

What are those tools going to cost to hang 100 boards and what will the setup and cleanup time be?How about the learning curve?
Not disagreeing just wondering if it's worth it for 100 boards.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

mako1 said:


> What are those tools going to cost to hang 100 boards and what will the setup and cleanup time be?How about the learning curve?
> Not disagreeing just wondering if it's worth it for 100 boards.


you never stop at 100 and if you think thats all your going to do...he should sub it out

clean up....shoot I forgot http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/wash-station-5393/


----------



## TerryMc (Feb 27, 2015)

Very helpful guys..

Icerock is right, it’s never just 100, for me it’s just always 100.

Mako’s point is well taken as well, part of this is finding an excuse to buy tools, that are more ‘want’ than need..

Unfortunately there are no rental options in my area.

Consensus here seems to be Trim-Tex mudset, I haven’t tried these yet, only the glue-on and have had a bit of a hate on for them, because I always seem to make a mess so I quit. Have to admit I never heard of Fibrafuse till now, really just ignored anything other than paper.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

TerryMc said:


> Very helpful guys..
> 
> Icerock is right, it’s never just 100, for me it’s just always 100.
> 
> ...


when you used the glue on did you use 3m 77 or was it 847 trim-tex...there is a big diff


----------



## TerryMc (Feb 27, 2015)

3M Super 77 

Was that my downfall?


----------



## TerryMc (Feb 27, 2015)

You say 8" flat, if I got just one why do you recommend 8" vs 10" I wonder..


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

TerryMc said:


> 3M Super 77
> 
> Was that my downfall?


yep ...it get all over and if I had to use 77 I would quit too.
is mist all over and all over your arm hair. 
try it ...http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/trim-tex-glue-4661/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/search.php?searchid=525130&pp=25


----------



## TerryMc (Feb 27, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> yep ...it get all over and if I had to use 77 I would quit too.
> is mist all over and all over your arm hair.
> try it ...http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/trim-tex-glue-4661/
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/search.php?searchid=525130&pp=25


That's funny..

I was the glued arm hair that was the tipping point.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

TerryMc said:


> You say 8" flat, if I got just one why do you recommend 8" vs 10" I wonder..


I got the 10'' fat boy and loved it ...then I got the 8'' fat boy 2 year later so If I was to start over I would of got the 8'' first because you are filling the seam and you use a lot of mud ...dont need the 10 for that....you use less mud and you could just do that by hand


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I'm a remodeler but do a lot of drywall.I would just finish the 100 sheets by hand.There is a learning curve to all the tools and the mud has to be mixed correctly.
> Had a guy go fill up a mud box for me the the other day and he had the mud to stiff .I did two small rooms by hand while he was trying to straighten it out.
> I only use paper tape on IS corners no bead and hate that paper faced metal OS bead.
> There will be someone with more experience along to tell me I'm wrong shortly.


has the way you've done it so far worked for you?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes it has.Very well.I'm sure I'm not as quick as a regular drywall guy with all the proper tools buy I don't do to bad and never had a call back for seams or corners gone bad.My work always looks good.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Not a lot of money a banjo makes the tape coat go a lot faster. There is a slight learning curve. A helper following behind the wipe the joints saves some time if you have that option. Thin the mud a bit.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Yes it has.Very well.I'm sure I'm not as quick as a regular drywall guy with all the proper tools buy I don't do to bad and never had a call back for seams or corners gone bad.My work always looks good.


Well there Ya go. There will always be ways to do it faster. But there will never be a wrong way to do it right!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I own a banjo and rarely use it.I rarely do a whole house usually just one or two rooms and it just does not make since to get it out,mix the mud just right ,load it and then have to clean it.I also have a IS corner knife I never use.I learned using a 3" angled knife on corners for taping and it's just more comfortable that way for me.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

mako1 said:


> I own a banjo and rarely use it.I rarely do a whole house usually just one or two rooms and it just does not make since to get it out,mix the mud just right ,load it and then have to clean it.I also have a IS corner knife I never use.I learned using a 3" angled knife on corners for taping and it's just more comfortable that way for me.


For a couple small rooms it is a pain. We just blew the dust off ours (literally) for a kitchen, dining room, and living room. We ran approx 450' feet of tape in about and hour and a half. Not blazing but faster than all by hand, at least for me.


----------

